# A coming plague



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

The coming plague will not be stopped by drugs: CDC now admits era of antibiotics at an end as bacteria out-wit drug companies

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/042095_superbugs_antibiotics_coming_plague.html#ixzz2f9yH9Rtt



> (NaturalNews) In a breakthrough moment of truth for the CDC, the agency now openly admits that prescription antibiotics have led to a catastrophic rise in superbugs, causing the death of at least 23,000 Americans each year (an estimate even the CDC calls "conservative").
> 
> This is the conclusion of the CDC's new Threat Report 2013, a document that for the first time quantifies the number of fatalities happening in America due to antibiotic-resistant superbugs.
> 
> ...


Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/042095_superbugs_antibiotics_coming_plague.html#ixzz2fA0XR5qN

I have been working on probiotics myself: more yogurt, kefir, kombucha. I have yet to eat any kimchi or sauerkraut this year. But I am going to soon.

Anyone ever make kefir?


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Interesting read until this part:

"Here at Natural News, I estimate that due to the disastrous failure of antibiotics combined with the widespread suppression of human immune function (due to drugs, heavy metals, environmental chemicals and more), superbug deaths will quickly accelerate, reaching 100,000 deaths per year by 2020, nearly rivaling the number of Americans already killed each year by FDA-approved prescription medications.
"

Particularly the "I estimate" part. I could estimate some numbers pulled out of a hat and put it on the internet too. I think everything on the internet should start with "In my opinion...."


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Coastal said:


> Interesting read until this part:
> 
> "Here at Natural News, I estimate that due to the disastrous failure of antibiotics combined with the widespread suppression of human immune function (due to drugs, heavy metals, environmental chemicals and more), superbug deaths will quickly accelerate, reaching 100,000 deaths per year by 2020, nearly rivaling the number of Americans already killed each year by FDA-approved prescription medications.
> "
> ...


Citations are generally quite useful.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

I find this extremely interesting, as I personally find fewer & fewer antibiotics I can tolerate as the years go by (I either break into a head to toe rash or get violently sick to my stomach). 

I would dearly love to find an antibacterial herb that I can grow myself. Cryptolepsis only grows in Africa, yes? Anything native to North America?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I have been working on probiotics myself: more yogurt, kefir, kombucha. I have yet to eat any kimchi or sauerkraut this year. But I am going to soon. Anyone ever make kefir?


My wife does all of these, and we take Lactobacillus plantarum as well.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

PrepN4Good said:


> I would dearly love to find an antibacterial herb that I can grow myself.


Just be as healthy as you can. The best offense is actually a really strong defense.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The real problem has been the abuse of antibiotics in the third world by patients who can take antibiotics for anything and everything. And also in the first world where patients want antibiotics for viral infections and doctors write the prescriptions to shut the patient up.

In reality, most infections don't require antibiotics. Your body will fight the infection on its own. It won't need any help if you're in normal health and if you don't have some unusually strong infection. It doesn't help if you take medications to bring down a low grade fever because your body uses the fever to fight the infection.

I don't have any supply of antibiotics in my preps. Not only do you have to know what kind to take for which infection but antibiotics can make you sicker if they wipe out the good bacteria and let the bad bacteria multiply.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I try to have sauerkraut at least once a week. I cook it many different ways so the fam doesn't get bored. I personally can eat it straight from the jar...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

BillS said:


> The real problem has been the abuse of antibiotics in the third world by patients who can take antibiotics for anything and everything. And also in the first world where patients want antibiotics for viral infections and doctors write the prescriptions to shut the patient up.
> 
> In reality, most infections don't require antibiotics. Your body will fight the infection on its own. It won't need any help if you're in normal health and if you don't have some unusually strong infection. It doesn't help if you take medications to bring down a low grade fever because your body uses the fever to fight the infection.
> 
> I don't have any supply of antibiotics in my preps. Not only do you have to know what kind to take for which infection but antibiotics can make you sicker if they wipe out the good bacteria and let the bad bacteria multiply.


BillS, whenever we buy and consume non-organic meats, we are usually consuming antibiotics. It seems that most commercially raised animals are given antibiotics and hormones, thus the reason our children are maturing at a younger and younger age. Milk is supposedly the worst culpert. Organic milk is supposedly the most important organic food to consume. More and more, raw milk, which is organically raised would be best.

PrepN4Good, Artemesia, listed in the article is fairly easy to grow. I really need to get busy and study and learn about alternatives.

I have been building up a homeopathic collection of medicines (?) that come in those blue tubes at Vitamin Cottage, Whole Foods, Sprouts and more. I have used them a few times, and the one thing we need to remember when using them is to not touch them, dispense them and put them under your tongue. Homeopathy is a wonderful medical alternative. We need to give up our dependence on AMA doctors and learn about alternative medicines.


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

Homeopathy is right up there with chiropractic.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

1970's We are going to out of gasoline in 10 years.

1980's Super-bug renders antibiotics ineffective.

1990's Gasoline shortage from the Iraq war.

2000's Globing warming.

2010's We are back to super-bug renders...

2000's must have been a fluke or a money maker for Al Bore?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/09/16/health/antibiotic-resistant-infections-cdc/?hpt=he_c1

CDC sets threat levels for drug-resistant 'superbugs'
By Miriam Falco, CNN updated 9:40 AM EDT, Tue September 17, 2013
(CNN) -- Health officials have been warning us about antibiotic overuse and drug-resistant "superbugs" for a long time. But today the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention is sounding the alarm in a new way.

For the first time, the CDC is categorizing drug-resistant superbugs by threat level. That's because, in their conservative estimates, more than 2 million people get antibiotic-resistant infections each year, and at least 23,000 die because current drugs no longer stop their infections.

Antibiotics are designed to kill bacteria that cause infection. However, in the process they can also kill so-called good bacteria (the human body hosts about 100 trillion).

The Missouri Department of Health explains it this way: "Every time a person takes antibiotics, sensitive bacteria are killed, but resistant germs may be left to grow and multiply. Repeated and improper uses of antibiotics are primary causes of the increase in drug-resistant bacteria."

Some bad bacteria are naturally resistant to certain types of antibiotics, according to Tufts University. Others can become resistant by spontaneous genetic mutation or by swapping genes with other bugs.

So the CDC is ranking the worst drug-resistant bacteria according to how many people get sick, the number of hospitalizations and the number of deaths caused by each. They also took into account how many, if any, existing antibiotics still work on the bacteria.

Instead of red, orange or yellow -- the levels once used to describe terrorism threats -- the CDC is using "urgent," "serious" and "concerning."

Knowing the specific names of the deadly bacteria may not be essential for the average person, but CDC Director Dr. Thomas Frieden said Monday that the CDC is warning the public about these health threats before they get out of control.

"For the first time," said Frieden, " we have a snapshot of antimicrobial threats that have the most impact on human health."

According to the CDC, the following bacteria are the most "Urgent Threats":

CRE bacteria -- a family of germs called carbapenem-resistant Enterobacteriaceae, which includes E. Coli. Some CRE bacteria are resistant to all existing antibiotics. The CDC reports more than 9,000 infections are contracted in hospitals and other health care settings from these bacteria. As many as 50% of the patients who are infected with CRE end up dying because there is nothing to help them fight the infections.

Clostridium Difficile (C-Diff for short) -- a bacteria that can cause life-threatening diarrhea. It kills up to 14,000 people and causes a quarter million hospitalizations each year. Most patients who get this potentially deadly infection are on antibiotics for other infections. The problem is that while antibiotics kill bad bugs, they also kill good bacteria in your gastrointestinal system that help fight off bad bacteria, C-Diff included.

_Fecal transplant cures woman's bacterial infection_ http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/26/health/fecal-transplant/index.html

Neisseria gonorrhoeae -- the drug-resistant form of this bacteria causes gonorrhea, the second most commonly reported infection in the United States. Gonorrhea can cause a variety of illnesses in men and women, including infertility. The CDC estimates there are 820,000 infections each year. In nearly a third of the cases, treatment of the sexually-transmitted disease, is hampered by growing antibiotic resistance.
_
Sexually-transmitted superbug could be major crisis_ http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2012/06/06/who-sexually-transmitted-superbug-could-be-major-crisis/

Frieden said if the current trends continue, "the medicine cabinet may be empty for patients who need them in the coming months and years."

To avoid what Frieden calls a "post-antibiotic" era, where none of the existing drugs work anymore and new ones haven't been approved, the CDC has created a four-step plan to stem the tide of antibiotic resistance.

The government agency hopes to better track infections in the future to know when a bacteria is becoming drug-resistant. By spotting the trend earlier, scientists may be able to develop new antibiotics quicker.

You can also do your part, the CDC said, by preventing infections in the first place. Preventing infection starts with practicing good hand hygiene and safe food-handling, so you don't get sick in the first place. Since many antibiotic-resistant infections are spread in hospital settings, patients and their families should feel empowered to ask doctors and other health care personnel coming into their rooms if they have washed their hands.

Patients should also only take antibiotics when they are really necessary. Changing the way antibiotics are used is perhaps "the single most important action needed to greatly slow the development and spread of antibiotic-resistant infections," Frieden said.

Patients need to demand fewer antibiotics and doctors have to resist patients requests for them when they know they won't work. Also, lowering the use of antibiotics in animals to only when it's absolutely necessary can contribute to stretching the life and usefulness of available drugs, Frieden said.
_
Disinfectants could give rise to superbugs_ http://www.cnn.com/2009/HEALTH/12/30/disinfectant.superbugs/index.html


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://thechart.blogs.cnn.com/2012/06/06/who-sexually-transmitted-superbug-could-be-major-crisis/

WHO: Sexually-transmitted superbug could be major crisis

Gonorrhea is one of the most common sexually-transmitted infections.

"Once this organism develops full resistance to this last antibiotic that we have, *we have nothing else to offer to these patients,*" says Dr. Manjula Lusti-Narasimhan, scientist at the Department of Reproductive Health and Research at WHO.

Australia, France, Japan, Norway, Sweden and the United Kingdom are among the countries reporting cases of gonorrhea that does not respond to cephalosporin antibiotics, which is the last treatment option against gonorrhea. *These are developed countries with good health care systems,* meaning countries less well off may be even more at risk for a crisis.

"If the resistance is there, what we think is that we're sitting at a tip of an iceberg," Lusti-Narasimhan said. "For places in many other parts of the world where there are much less both human and financial resources, it's very difficult to know the extent of the data."

Bacteria may become resistant to antibiotics as a result of overuse or improper use of antimicrobial agents as well as poor-quality versions of these drugs. Strains of gonorrhea in particular appear to have a particularly good ability to become resistant.


----------

